# floater in dragon blood pee



## kashew201 (Nov 29, 2012)

I never seen this before wondering what it is and what was the cause. The wine has been cleared using sparkolloid. Also the wine has been k-meta and sorbate. It has not been back sweetened yet.


----------



## RoyParker (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you use a plastic drill mounted whip to degas?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 29, 2012)

Could it be triple berry solids that were squeezed through the bag?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like it could be a seed with some residual fruit attached. It will likely drop to the bottom eventually.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2012)

That happened to me using the whip to degas, they were pieces of white plastic and the only way to get rid of them was filtering..


----------



## kashew201 (Nov 29, 2012)

No I didn't use my whip to degas this time due to the drill has died on me. It rises and falls half way I don't see a seed. It looks like beer yeast a white milky snot.


----------



## g8keeper (Dec 1, 2012)

in the first pic, what i see looks kinda like some of the pulp from the lemon juice....i know i have seen that before in the skeeter pee i made....hade to tell in the 2nd pic....looks like little flecks of flakes of some kind...


----------

